# FALLOUT MODS



## Doppeldoggo (Feb 9, 2021)

post all yr furry fallout mods


----------



## MadMansGun (Feb 20, 2021)

FO4
https://www.loverslab.com/files/file/11207-the-selachii-shark-race-fo4/
https://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/47484
https://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/49757/
https://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/34387

FONV
https://www.nexusmods.com/newvegas/mods/61931/?
https://www.nexusmods.com/newvegas/mods/65251/
https://www.nexusmods.com/newvegas/mods/46128


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Feb 20, 2021)

dank


----------



## MadMansGun (Mar 8, 2021)

now theres this as well:








						Lupines - Wolf Race
					

Adds a custom playable race of anthropomorphic wolves, based off the Vulpine race, but is stand alone. For use by players.




					www.nexusmods.com
				




and bad dog has started working on porting the yiffy age of skyrim races to fo4:








						Furry Fallout
					

Ive downloaded Fallout 4 (again) and Im having a look. Theres a pretty steep learning curve here, I think. Im not in love with the new tri expressions. Id rather have an angry expression than have a bunch of individual part movements left eyebrow down. The YA angry expressions include ear movemen...




					www.loverslab.com


----------

